# Another follicle size question



## Sparkle JJ (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi All

I've not posted here before but have been lurking for some time!

I'm looking for some advice re follicle sizes. I know the question has been asked before but couldn't find any posts that could shed any light on my particular question.

This is my first round of clomid (PCOS and don't ovulate) so please forgive my stupidity and feel free to tell me to shut up if I ask something totally ridiculous lol.

I had my day 10 scan on wednesday but there weren't any significant follicles but the nurse said that there were quite a few smaller follicles the biggest of which was .8.  She said that sometimes day 10 can be too early and I am going back tomorrow for another scan and then again on Monday.

I've been reading that follicles should be about 18mm and that they grow approx 2mm per day so what I'm wanting to know is if you think on wednesday when she said there was a follicle at .8 that she meant point 8 of a cm or point 8 of a mm.  I'm thinking that if she meant mm then there is no chance that by tomorrow or even monday there will be a follicle anywhere near 18mm.

What do you think?  I should have asked but to be honest my mind too preoccupied with the scan and the fact that I kept noticing hair on my legs that I missed when I shaved them lol.

Thanks

J x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya Jen  

No question is ever a stupid one, babe. I have a million Q's posted all over the place on this board! If you don't ask, you don't learn.. don't be so hard on yourself 

The nurse meant mm. They can grow up to 2mm a day, according to some.. according to others, 1mm a day. Either way, I would have thought day 10 was maybe a little too early.. most I know of have a scan on D12. With this being your first round of Clomid, it so happens that some women need a couple of cycles for their body to adjust to the drug, before they start ov'ing properly.. having follies at 18mm or bigger. 

If I were you, I would call the clinic and ask for further advice - also ask how think the lining of your womb was, too. I was told that good follies kinda go hand in hand with good womb lining and vice versa.  

Hope this helps some!


----------



## Sparkle JJ (Jan 1, 2009)

thanks for getting back to me.  Don't hold out much hope for tomorrow, if the follicle was only 0.8 mm on wednesday,then it would only be about 6mm tops by tomorrow and 11mm by Monday.

I'll ask about the lining tomorrow and hopefully find out what happens next.  I was only given 1 course of provera and 1 cycle of clomid so I guess it'll be a wait for another appt with cons before I can get some more clomid.

J x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

It's definitely a waiting game, Jen.. but hang on in there!   Good luck Xx


----------



## Sparkle JJ (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi

Went back for another scan today (CD 15) and I now have 2 follicles one at 16 mm and the other 12 mm.  I'm booked in again for scan on Wednesday when the nurse expects me to either be just about to o or have just o'd.  Looking better than it did last week.  I asked about my endimetrum (sp) and it's 8 mm.

On a lighter note while I was there today one of their previous patients visited with their brand new baby.  This couple were on their 6th and last cycle of clomid when they got their BFP.  Baby boy now 4 weeks old - kinda gives you some extra hope!


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Jennjo

Great news from this weeks scan, my clinic said that if you have pcos it is possibel for ov to happen at 14mm, get busy with that bms.

I am due to ov tomorrow - looks like we are cycle buddies - good luck   

Great news on your lining mine was only 7.3


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Sorry to gate crash  

I got my   with only 1 16mm follie good luck hunni

kelli


----------



## Sparkle JJ (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks ladies

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## morggy1824 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi ladies..

I'll be having my 4th follicular scan on thursday.
Got 3 follies, 10,12 & 14.
Had clomid 50mg...but have had 3 injections of follism to give them aoost.
Fingers crossed for thursday cos ovulation is due any day.

Take care


----------



## Sparkle JJ (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi

JennyW how are you getting on?  

Was back for another ultrasound today and the largest follicle is at 17 mm now and I've to go back for another u/s on Friday to see if I've ov'd?  I know I'm lucky that they are tracking everything so closely but that will be my fifth u/s this cycle and I'm beggining to feel like a bit of a porn star everytime I hop of the "bed" 

Good luck for tomorrow morggy


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

never thought of it like that before  

Good luck Lady's         

         
         

Kelli


----------

